# Oysters have begun!



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes yes Ive been waiting, I found 14 nice Yellows but those Oysters were quite a suprize!








Cant wait till the woods dry out a little I have a feeling there will be a good flush after todays rain!

BD


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

I hope you're right about the rain BD. I hit a couple old spots in the past two days and only found 7 and 10 morels each time. No oysters even.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

I have been finding a few oysters for the last 2 weeks, fond some the other day looked to be very fresh but they were the buggiest i have ever seen, they were hollow and FULL of worms.


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

We have been finding some. I am up to about 200, and some friends found 8# between the two of them yesterday! I am hoping for a jump start from the rain also; most of the ones I have found have been grays.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Oysters are awesome! I like making soup with em. Actually tastes like clam chowder no joke!:corkysm55 They usually start coming up pretty good as soon as the yellows are about done. Which means I'm thinking next week I'm gonna have to check my oyster spots. Congrats on the oysters and morels too btw.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Just got done eating some oysters I picked ooo about 30 minutes ago tastttty. Found about 120 on morels too.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Yes, the Oysters are fruiting beautifully !!!


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Figured to find a bunch of fresh oysters today...but nothing, or nothing low enough to get, quite a few way up out of reach. Go to the good spot tommorow.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

After eating oysters again for the first time in few yeras do to a very buggy batc hthat went unnoticed untill half had been eatin. I picked some and checked them better and gave um a try and like i said yum....anyway went out yesterday and had to do some climbing but picked enough for dinner and breakfast. Gotta say the more other mushrooms i try the lower the morel go's on the list. Just like finding them more then the rest i guess.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Im pretty new to these different mushrooms other than orels. Where can you find these?? Do they grow up by me me??


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

They start to show up in numbers around the end of morel season, I find most of mine on big tooth aspen and willow, but have seen them on few others. In the summer i find them more on maple it seems like.


----------



## Johnr (Dec 13, 2000)

Sparky23 said:


> They start to show up in numbers around the end of morel season, I find most of mine on big tooth aspen and willow, but have seen them on few others. In the summer i find them more on maple it seems like.


When u say oyster mushrooms do u mean the ones that grow in the trees or do they grow on the ground? I'm familiar with the elm oysters and was wondering if its the same type with gills on bottom rather than a spongy bottom?? Thanks ;ohnr
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

They do grow on the tree's, you may be thinking of pheasants back or velvit foot's, those are the only 2 I know of that grow on elm. Pretty safe shroom really, pick some then go to meijers and compare


----------



## Johnr (Dec 13, 2000)

Sparky23 said:


> They do grow on the tree's, you may be thinking of pheasants back or velvit foot's, those are the only 2 I know of that grow on elm. Pretty safe shroom really, pick some then go to meijers and compare


So you mean these oysters grow around the base of the trees? What color are they ? White? In clusters? Have any pics or do I look online and just type in oyster mushrooms? Thnks. Johnr
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

If you google oyster mushrooms you will get some pretty good pics. This is a new one to me also. Two questions: What are the big fungal growths on dead trees that we used to pick, dry, and draw pictures on? These are different from oysters right? Also, are there any look alikes that I need to beware of like the false morels?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I found a few real nice bug free ones today. I was going to look longer, but I didn't eat breakfast and all I could think about was eating..:lol:. I'm gonna deep fry em up in Drakes and dip them in ranch. Never ate them that way yet. Going to look for a while tomorrow. Would hit up my favorite oyster spots, but I live about 85 miles from where I used to live. Guess I gotta explore more. Also, Sparky I agree. I think there are alotta mushrooms that are definitely better than morels. However I still enjoy some nice morels though. My absolute favorite mushroom is Lactarius Volemus. Extremely rich when cooked. If I eat to many of them I actually feel like I gorged on chocolate because there so rich...lol! For some mushroom season is ending and for others it's just beginning!


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Yea very true FH its nice to pick half the year instead of for a month. I enjoy summer shrooms more too, just because there is so much in the woods. Alot more variety.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Sparky23 said:


> Yea very true FH its nice to pick half the year instead of for a month. I enjoy summer shrooms more too, just because there is so much in the woods. Alot more variety.


And alot less competition for whats out there too!

BD


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

After checking out alot of the spongy bottomed mushrooms that grow on elms, I finally found my first oysters! Several were growing on a broken off tree. I will know after I try them whether to thank everybody on this thread for introducing me to them or not!
Will soaking overnight get the critters out of the gills?


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

fasthunter said:


> Also, Sparky I agree. I think there are alotta mushrooms that are definitely better than morels.


 .....seriuosly?! I cannot think of ANY KIND OF FOOD that is better than a pile of fresh black morels sauteed in butter..... I do like some of the other shrooms, but to me nothing compares to those.

I do like the porchinni's I have had in restaurants but even they did not win me over. Hens are good, still no contest, the oysters I had were good but again, no comparison. After the black morel, I'd have to go with fresh beer battered Great Lakes Perch as a top rated food.

Just havin fun , good luck y'all!!!


----------

